# Gurkha Status Churchill Cigar Review - Very nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice looking cigar with a mild body. The wrapper started to flake in spots around the half way mark but I still got plenty of smoke and finished it...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Status Churchill Cigar Review - Very nice smoke


----------

